

Microsoft disrupts millions of botnet connections from PCs preloaded malware - headShrinker
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/13/3325516/microsoft-nitol-botnet-after-discovering-pcs-sold-to

======
debacle
What financial incentive does MS have to do this sort of Internet white
knightery?

~~~
barista
Just with the market share they have, they are the ones who have the most to
lose if the botnets spread. Unfortunately things like these get unnoticed...

